# UMIK-1 or UMM-6 for High-end audio setup?



## willypower

Hey there,

There's those popular 2 choices:
- miniDSP UMIK-1
- Dayton Audio UMM-6

Both of them with USB connection as I have a 'regular' HTPC with onboard sound-card.

Which one is better? Do they both support REW?

Thanks.


----------



## Phillips

willypower said:


> Which one is better? Do they both support REW?
> 
> Thanks.



Read the threads on both.

Yes they both support REW.


----------



## signmastr

I too would like an opinion on this. I've read everything I can find on both the UMIK-1 and UMM-6, but still feel I'm poorly informed. I have read that the UMM-6 is calibrated in the USA, requires a SPL meter and has floor noise issues. The UMIK-1 has calibration file inconsistancies, shipping and supply problems. I don't know what to purchase, guess I'll just wait.


----------



## Phillips

signmastr said:


> I too would like an opinion on this. I've read everything I can find on both the UMIK-1 and UMM-6, but still feel I'm poorly informed. I have read that the UMM-6 is calibrated in the USA, requires a SPL meter and has floor noise issues. The UMIK-1 has calibration file inconsistancies, shipping and supply problems. I don't know what to purchase, guess I'll just wait.



Have you read the Cross-Spectrum thread?

As far as i know no one has done a review on both the UMIK and UMM-6 to compare.

With the UMM-6 i would contact Herb at Cross-Spectrum.

You can enter the UMM-6 Dayton manufactuers sensitivity data into the calibrtation file yourself as mentioned in a thread/post.

Do you want the measure from 5hz - 25000hz? 

Hope this helps a bit


----------



## signmastr

Thanks. This is all new to me, and I don't know anymore than what I've read. I'm just trying to make an informed decision. Sometimes it's hard to get/stay informed and still keep things simple.


----------



## Phillips

signmastr said:


> Thanks. This is all new to me, and I don't know anymore than what I've read. I'm just trying to make an informed decision. Sometimes it's hard to get/stay informed and still keep things simple.




Ok, people have to start somewhere.

Read the REW Manual to get and idea
Work out your goals e.g. room measurements, speaker measurements etc.
Simple set up or not, USB version the simplest and most portable
What computer you will be using Windows and version, Mac etc.


----------



## signmastr

I want to measure my room and make improvements by treating, moving speakers and furnishings around. Also so I can EQ my SVS PC-12+.
I have Win7 with HDMI on my laptop, that's why I've been looking at USB mics. UMIK-1 vs UMM-6. Sounds like it's pretty straight forward. My REW experience is limited to trying it on a desk top with a Radioshack meter as a mic. Never worked very well for me.


----------



## Phillips

signmastr said:


> I want to measure my room and make improvements by treating, moving speakers and furnishings around. Also so I can EQ my SVS PC-12+.
> I have Win7 with HDMI on my laptop, that's why I've been looking at USB mics. UMIK-1 vs UMM-6. Sounds like it's pretty straight forward. My REW experience is limited to trying it on a desk top with a Radioshack meter as a mic. Never worked very well for me.


Personally i would trust the calibration files from Cross-spectrum and also larger frequency range.

Question email or post on his thread to Herb

1. Can the UMM-6 be used with HDMI? *(I can't see any reason why not.)*
2. Also does the Dayton sensitivity data get supplied with his calibrated mics.

Keep in mind that Herb won't support the sensitivty data due to he hasn't measured it, it has come from the manufactuer. i think it would be sufficient.

Anyway you have a Radioshack meter which you can calibrate the SPL very easily for the USB mic.


----------



## Ilya

So, with the calibration problems recently reported by miniDSP, and taking into account that Cross-Spectrum is not currently accepting new orders, what would be the best choice for an entry-level mic for REW? Is UMM-6 my best bet at the moment? Or should I still order UMIK-1? What's the consensus from the pros?
I just want to get started with something without much wait. Would UMM-6 be a safe bet for a REW newbie?


----------



## crom0123

Does anyone know why Cross Spectrum does not accept online orders for UMM-6 mic now?:justdontknow:


----------



## EarlK

> Does anyone know why Cross Spectrum does not accept online orders for UMM-6 mic now?


Herb ( quite ) recently ( maybe yesterday ) posted that they (CSL ) were behind in executing a bunch of calibrations and are therefore not accepting any new orders until they get caught up ( ie; they need about a weeks time for that to happen , I think ) .

So, try again in a week .

:sn:


----------



## crom0123

thanks


----------



## Ilya

I just got a word from Herb, that he is resuming taking orders, but there will be a shipping delay of about 1 week.
That's for UMM-6. He doesn't know when the UMIK-1 will be shipping.


----------



## Ilya

Still, my question is, whether UMIK-1 is worth waiting for? Or is UMM-6 good enough for REW?


----------



## crom0123

Ilya said:


> Still, my question is, whether UMIK-1 is worth waiting for? Or is UMM-6 good enough for REW?


UMIK-1, 3rd batch (serial #540+) might be a better option than UMM-6 because:-
-better REW integration
_SPL direct reading (no need of separate SPL meter) 
(assuming that the already known issues have been fixed)


----------



## AudiocRaver

crom0123 said:


> Does anyone know why Cross Spectrum does not accept online orders for UMM-6 mic now?:justdontknow:


Appears to be working now. I just went through the order process short of submitting payment info, looks like they are taking orders.


----------



## Phillips

crom0123 said:


> UMIK-1, 3rd batch (serial #540+) might be a better option than UMM-6 because:-
> -better REW integration
> _SPL direct reading (no need of separate SPL meter)
> (assuming that the already known issues have been fixed)



Will be interesting to see if the new REW has better intergration for all USB mics?

I thought that Dayton supplied the Sensitivity data but that wasn't included in CSLs files because he didn't measure that himself?
I am sure that Dayton data would be close enough.
No problems/easy entering that in manually.


----------



## Mightywetfoot

Ilya said:


> Still, my question is, whether UMIK-1 is worth waiting for? Or is UMM-6 good enough for REW?


I heard the CSL may have the UMIK-1 as an option within a few weeks.


----------



## rmalak

I cannot speak to the UMM-6 but I am very happy with my UMIK-1 that was calibrated by CSL.


----------



## Phillips

rmalak said:


> I cannot speak to the UMM-6 but I am very happy with my UMIK-1 that was calibrated by CSL.


Matter of interest how did CSL calibration file compare to MiniDSP?


----------



## rmalak

Here are the two curves. I don't know how to overlay them in REW so I superimposed them in Photoshop. The light curve is the MiniDSP one and the darker one is the CSL curve.


----------



## froggy

crom0123 said:


> UMIK-1, 3rd batch (serial #540+) might be a better option than UMM-6 because:-
> -better REW integration
> _SPL direct reading (no need of separate SPL meter)
> (assuming that the already known issues have been fixed)


Hello crom123

planing to get a mic in near future (probably with calibration from CS)
can you explain your point?
I understand the better REW integration, 
but what do you mean with SPL direct reading and how is this not possible for UMM-6?

with known issues you mean this noise problem with the spikes in 1kHZ intervals, did you ??

greetings,

froggy


----------



## Phillips

froggy said:


> but what do you mean with SPL direct reading and how is this not possible for UMM-6?
> froggy


As far as i know the UMM-6 like the UMIK-1 comes with a sensitivity figure from the manufacturer.


----------



## shclm

I have tested my new minidsp UMIK-1 yesterday. It's great, I love it.


----------



## musicguy

I went with the EMM-6 from Cross Spectrum labs. I already had a sound card with phanton power. The EMM-6 has a much lower noise floor from what i read. You will have to really turn your music system up high to get around the high noise floor of the usb style mics. It cost more to use a EMM-6 but most of my noise floor in my house is around 35db..

If my statement is wrong , please feel to correct me. Im still in the learning phase myself.

musicguy


----------

